# Baby Bumps! Who pops first?



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Time is getting close! We were busy this summer so we actually didn't see when these does bred... and they were exposed for two months. Got pregnancy confirmations from the vet, as if the bumps weren't enough. :clever: We moved them away from the un-pregnant does and into our backyard. I'm so happy to have goats in the back yard again!! Four pregnant nannies, but one, Bailey, is going to auction this weekend. I didn't want to sell her, so my husband asked me which one I wanted to sell... ummm.... We have to sell something, that's why we have them. OKay, back on topic...

Since we don't know when exactly they were bred, welcome to the fun game of who is going to pop when! My husband thinks Zelma, the light colored doe, will be the first. Bailey is out, the one at the gate, since she'll be sold. Sweet Pea is front and center lying down, Karley is the red head white face standing under the awning. All their utters are starting to fill out, and all are first time nannies. I'm currently undecided.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Hard to say. I voted sweetpea because I like the name. I know there was another party one girl was filling up really well but at the last minute another suddenly filled up and went first.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

CCCSAW said:


> Hard to say. I voted sweetpea because I like the name. I know there was another party one girl was filling up really well but at the last minute another suddenly filled up and went first.


It's going to be interesting. We're still two weeks out before anyone will kid out. With them in the back yard, I can check on them throughout the day more easily.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Well I hope you have a bunch a beautiful kids soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Does.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Welp, still no kids! Husband was surprised no one kidded last weekend. We added one to the mix. We originally didn't think that Kori took, but she is confirmed pregnant. Kori has the biggest bag, but smallest belly. Zelma still has the biggest belly. We just hope no one kids on Tuesday! We'll be at the fair Tuesday. I'll drive down that morning and come home that evening after the show though. So they will not be alone for too long. Sweet Pea first,then Karley. Three of Zelma, the blonde. She actually stood up for me. (I'm not going to make them get up). And the newcomer, Kori, by the feeder. This one's got it figured out!!! LOL 

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You do know the doe code right??? At least two will kid when you are at fair!:heehee:


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> You do know the doe code right??? At least two will kid when you are at fair!:heehee:


Figures! Husband is looking for someone to take my place so I won't have to make the drive.

First to give birth is the newcomer. Smallest belly, and smallest bag. Gave birth yesterday afternoon, two bucks. Mom and kids are looking good this morning. Pics are from yesterday.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! So cute. :inlove:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable kids! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, too cute.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

I was wrong, that was Karley that had her babies first! You'll have to excuse me. Ha ha! My husband can tell them apart a lot better than I can. A few days later Sweet Pea, and a week after Karley, Zelma gave birth. Three boys, two girls. Still waiting on Kori and boy is she ever getting big!! Her bag is dragging the ground, showing all signs of possibly going into labor. Pictures to come. I have some of all five on their "slide".


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope all the kids are growing & thriving well.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Sweet babies!! How exciting!


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

I didn't mean to be gone so long! It is harvest season here and that that means I am left to tend to all the goats and the homestead by myself for the time being. Oh, and somehow I got swindled into hosting Christmas dinner at my home this year. Insert panic here.

Nannies and kids are doing good! Had a slight issue with the last nanny, Kori. She has an oddly shaped utter that is unable to suckled so we've been milking that side. Her other utter has two functioning teets so we were hopeful she wouldn't have issues nursing. Kori had also pulled her own plugs and milked herself weeks before giving birth, so there wasn't any colostrum. We were watching the kid's weight for clues as to whether she was nursing enough, but turns out she was eating the nannies pellets to supplement and her rumen wasn't ready. A trip to the vet got the little doeling an enema, some fluids, a white blood cell transfusion and a name: Carrie. Carrie just turned one month 2 days ago and had gained 4 lbs in the week she's been home from the vets. Zelma's kid (the blonde nanny) is a single birth also and boy howdy!!! She is putting on the weight faster than any of them and she's getting to be a real chunk money! Kori with her kid Carrie in first picture. Zelma on the far right (blonde) with her chunk monkey right in front of her in the second picture.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're all adorable! I love baby boers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

